# No More MB Bike Weeks



## shagnut (Jan 15, 2009)

I heard on the local news last night that they are doing away with the MB Bike Rallys. The one in May is definitly off, not sure about the fall one but pretty sure that's off also. The town council of MB wants to clean up their image ( which I had no idea it was even bad) I was very surprised as I thought it brought in tons of money.  shaggy


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 15, 2009)

shagnut said:


> I heard on the local news last night that they are doing away with the MB Bike Rallys. The one in May is definitly off, not sure about the fall one but pretty sure that's off also. The town council of MB wants to clean up their image ( which I had no idea it was even bad) I was very surprised as I thought it brought in tons of money.  shaggy



A few links:

http://www.myrtlebeachonline.com/bikers/story/741172.html

http://www.motorcycle-usa.com/4/220...yrtle-Beach-Mayor-Says-No-2009-Bike-Week.aspx


----------



## bdh (Jan 17, 2009)

*The City of MB is funny*



shagnut said:


> I heard on the local news last night that they are doing away with the MB Bike Rallys.




While the City of MB and Chamber of Commerce did have a news release on the May Bike Rallies, their comments are extremely misleading and somewhat comical. Their statement of "effective 2009, Myrtle Beach, SC will no longer host motorcycle rallies" would lead you to believe the events were sponsored by or centered in the City of MB. The City of MB does not sponsor these events.

Harley Week is sponsored by a HD dealer that is located in Murrells Inlet and outside the city limits of MB.

Atlantic Beach Bikefest is sponsored by the town of Atlantic Beach - again a separate town that is outside the city limits of MB.

The City of MB has implemented new laws that they hope will make bikers avoid the City of MB. While the new laws may make bikers ride around the City of MB (instead of thru it), the reality is that the City is SHOUTING REAL LOUD that "Myrtle Beach will no longer host the rallies" in hopes that bikers will not come to the Grand Stand. There's no doubt in my mind the City of MB is taking advantage of the vacationing public's lack of knowledge of the various communities on the Strand in hopes of deterring bikers from coming and luring families back to the beach in May. Can you imagine the surprise of a family coming to the Beach in late May thinking that there is no bike event and finding out that there are 200,000 bikes on the Strand instead of 250,000 - they are gonna be P. O. when they find out that the City of MB only controls a small piece of the Strand. 

While I admire the City's cleverness with the campaign (having people think, "Well the City said it's over, so it must be cancelled") it's disappointing to think that they speak for all 60 miles of the Strand. It’s also funny the hear the City say it’s not a campaign – when you have a press release and create a web site stating that MB is not going to host the rallies anymore, it’s a campaign. 

Note that I have a scooter and have never attended (or will) either of these bike events - I just think it's funny that the City of MB declaring the events over when they don't have anything to do with their sponsorship or schedule of events.


----------



## davesdog (May 10, 2010)

I was just downtown at Myrtle Beach, and it was almost like a ghost town.  Only seen a few bikes, and didn't see much of anybody else either.  I was able to park at the closest parking space to the ocean right at 9th & Ocean Blvd. N.
They are in the process of building a boardwalk in that area also.  Everything looked like it was just built, including scraps of wood laying around.  Palm trees were planted on the ocean side of the boardwalk.


----------



## pedro47 (May 11, 2010)

Bike week is a huge money maker for Myrtle Beach look for a differnce name in the future.


----------



## laurac260 (May 11, 2010)

shagnut said:


> I heard on the local news last night that they are doing away with the MB Bike Rallys. The one in May is definitly off, not sure about the fall one but pretty sure that's off also. The town council of MB wants to clean up their image ( which I had no idea it was even bad) I was very surprised as I thought it brought in tons of money.  shaggy



As someone who made a living in the hospitality, convention biz, that's a tough wire to walk, pulling the plug on a big money maker.  I've seen groups that cause as many or more problems than the money they bring in, but replacing that displaced business is not always easy.  And families aren't going to get the word and come racing back in droves right away anyway.  It will be interesting to see how this one plays out.


----------



## strandlover (May 12, 2010)

*Short-term Pain, Long-Term Gain*

I have been going to Myrtle Beach since the mid-80's and never had any sort of issue with the bikers.

However, there must be some sort of strategy in place which begins with the new boardwalk opening this year, increased marketing efforts to bring more tourists to the area, and major TV exposure.

IMO, it remains one of the best vacation bargains anywhere.  Great restaurants, entertainment, accomodations for all kinds of budgets and a nice beach.

PS: Article from this morning's MB Sun News

http://www.thesunnews.com/2010/05/12/1469540/experts-say-mb-set-to-cash-in.html


----------

